# Bake own rolls and buns VS buy from bakery wholesale



## aussiebloke (Feb 2, 2021)

I was thinking of setting up a restaurant, toast and burgers. Trying to work out the cheaper decision.

Either to buy the commercial machines to bake the rolls and bread, including the employee(s) or to purchase wholesale from the bakery.

If I do it myself I have better control over taste, volume, and freshness particularlyin emergency demand. However long term this could be too expensive.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Everything you do to make things more special and different will take a bit more work. You need to weigh if what you do to makes the burger special. If something isn't noticed then it isn't special. In your case you should be able to say while eating the burger that the bun was really good and added to the quality of the whole experience. IMHO, a burger should be build so as you get a taste of every element of the burger in every bite. So, make a bun and see if it makes that much of a difference........The Best......ChefBillyB

P.S. When I fly into NYC the first thing I do is take my family to Peter Lugers for a dry aged steak. While waiting for the steak they bring over a bread basket. We look forward to the bread basket because it good. I can't say this in every restaurant I go to. Most bread baskets don't impress. I think Peter Lugers wanted to make this a good bread basket that impressed. They did, it was noticed....


----------



## aussiebloke (Feb 2, 2021)

chefbillyb said:


> Everything you do to make things more special and different will take a bit more work. You need to weigh if what you do to makes the burger special. If something isn't noticed then it isn't special. In your case you should be able to say while eating the burger that the bun was really good and added to the quality of the whole experience. IMHO, a burger should be build so as you get a taste of every element of the burger in every bite. So, make a bun and see if it makes that much of a difference........The Best......ChefBillyB
> 
> P.S. When I fly into NYC the first thing I do is take my family to Peter Lugers for a dry aged steak. While waiting for the steak they bring over a bread basket. We look forward to the bread basket because it good. I can't say this in every restaurant I go to. Most bread baskets don't impress. I think Peter Lugers wanted to make this a good bread basket that impressed. They did, it was noticed....


Sound advice, thanks for the reply.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

aussiebloke said:


> I was thinking of setting up a restaurant, toast and burgers. Trying to work out the cheaper decision.
> 
> Either to buy the commercial machines to bake the rolls and bread, including the employee(s) or to purchase wholesale from the bakery.
> 
> If I do it myself I have better control over taste, volume, and freshness particularlyin emergency demand. However long term this could be too expensive.


I bought when I had a catering business and I am a baker.
Bread is a fools errand.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ill never forget the day when the accounts payable from the large bakery we dealt with for over 7 years walked into our catering business and declared we were too small, either increase our deliveries by 120% or p*ss off....

After a quick think we bought a used proofer, 2 dzn pullman loaf pans, a used bread slicer, and most importantly--frpzen raw bread dough. I had the d/w trained to pull what we needed for the next day, and had everything baked off by 4 for next day's contracts


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Ill never forget the day when the accounts payable from the large bakery we dealt with for over 7 years walked into our catering business and declared we were too small, either increase our deliveries by 120% or p*ss off....
> 
> After a quick think we bought a used proofer, 2 dzn pullman loaf pans, a used bread slicer, and most importantly--frpzen raw bread dough. I had the d/w trained to pull what we needed for the next day, and had everything baked off by 4 for next day's contracts


They actually had the balls to walk into your business just to tell you that? Good reminder that this is a tough business!

But this is very poor business practice. If they had volume requirements those should have been given up front. 7 years is a long time to decide you aren't worth their business.

They could have at least tried recommending you to another smaller supplier. This is what I have experienced... I have had several similar instances where I was dealing with a business that was just too big for me, but they were courteous and professional and steered me in the right direction.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

That happened almost 20 years ago.....

The bakery in question had bought out several mid sized bakeries in the last year when they decided to axe the “ dead wood” like me a a zillion other caterers and small stores. Two years later they bought out their major competitor and then almost immediately bought a Reon line- fully automated bread production equipment. A year later they sold their entire delivery fleet and would only sell to the mega- broadliners, but did allow independents with their own trucks and routes to service the larger supermarkets..
What can I say? Obviously that business model works....


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Wonder who was bankrolling them.


----------

